# In loving memory: Mickey



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Mickey came into my life towards the end of 2004. He was posted on this board as a senior, a MAS (Memphis Animal Shelter) dog.
This is his shelter photo:










Mickey was emaciated and heartworm positive, of course. I treated him for heartworm and he quickly recovered and gained weight.

These are some of his later photos




























As he was recovering, I discovered that Mickey had serious fear-aggression issues and it was obvious that he was badly abused. He was beaten by hand with a leash and a stick, he was reactive to all of these. He lived with a trainer for two months and he participated in countless obedience classes (with a muzzle). Nothing helped the fear aggression and he decided that he is perfectly happy staying with me forever. 

He was a happy, crazy boy. He adored eating and chasing the ball.
If he was a senior, it did not show, he could spend hours chasing the ball. Mickey was very destructive and chewed like a beaver, he was quite a challenge in many ways. The way to his heart was food. A friend of mine turned into his best friend after feeding him 8 burgers (in one sitting and he did not get sick, I found out about it after the fact). He was very sweet and friendly with the people he knew, but was never good with strangers handling him. He loved riding in the car, on the front seat next to me and did many rescue transports. Mickey fostered quite a few girls and he liked cats too. He was the happiest guy with the sweetest smile. He was the only dog that could carry two cuz balls in his mouth at the same time (I wish I had a photo of that). He always had a cuz in his mouth, when he drank water, he dropped the cuz into the water bowl.

Mickey left me suddenly 10 days ago. He was chasing the ball as usual during the week, Saturday afternoon he refused to eat (which does not happen with Mickey), he was not his cheerful self on Sunday and he stopped breathing curled up in the front seat next to me, on the way to the vet, on Monday morning. The vet felt that it was probably a ruptured tumor.

I don't know how old Mickey was, he spent 4.5 happy. crazy years with me. I can still see him running after the cuz in the yard. I hope there are many cuz balls for you at the Bridge, my crazy boy. I miss you, you left too, soon, way too soon after BoBo. I am sure BoBo will show you the ropes and I hope the two of you will be good about sharing the cuz. Run free sweet boy, see you at the Bridge one day...


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I am sorry to hear of Mickey's passing. It sounds like he had a wonderful, fulfilled life with you. R.I.P sweet Mickey.


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

Mickey


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

What an incredible tribute to this wonderful boy. Tears roll down cheeks as I read it and your love for him shines through with every word. Such a lucky boy to have such wonderful years of love with you. Blessings to you and your family and prayers of comfort as you grieve.

Run free handsome,


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

> Quote:Nothing helped the fear aggression and he decided that he is perfectly happy staying with me forever.


A friend of mine who is a trainer is convinced, beyond a doubt, that they decide where they want to be. He was obviously happiest with you and he decided you were his forever person. You've had a tough couple of months. I'm so sorry...


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Rebel,

I am so sorry for your loss. How devestating to lose another so close to Bobo.









It really sounds like he had a wonderful life. Thanks for taking him in. May you take comfort in the memories of all of the joyful times you shared.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss of Mickey. He was well loved and thank you for taking him in and showing him what real love was, what being part of a family was like. May you take comfort in knowing that he is in a place where he has to show no fear, where he will always be with you, loved, and never forgotten.
May you rest in Peace Mickey


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear that Mickey passed and so soon after Bobo.









What a beautiful tribute to a special boy. Thank you for giving him a happy home full of cuzs and illicit burgers. After his beginning, he certainly deserved every minute of happiness that he found with you and it sounds like he gave so much back in his helpfulness and companionship. 

Thank you for giving a dog a chance by meeting him where he was and helping him be what he could be, just as you have so many others. RIP Mickey.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. He sounded like such a wonderful dog and that he loved you so very much. Many thanks for providing him with the best years of his life.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Thank you all for the kind words. Mickey was special in many ways.
I agree Kris, sometimes they just decide where they want to live and Mickey was perfectly happy with me - he had no intention of going anywhere. 

I found one of his early pictures I really like. The smile is not there yet, but his eyes were so gorgeous...










I don't know which one is harder, losing them suddenly, like BoBo and Mickey, or watching them fade away slowly over years. I was unprepared for this loss. I wish I had the chance of watching them slow down as they grow old and taking care of them. 

I wish I knew how old Mickey was. He certainly was not slowing down, I wonder whether it was his emotional mindset that kept him so active.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

My sincere sympathies to you and heartfelt regrets. RIP sweet angel.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

What a handsome boy. Bless you for taking him in and giving him a good life. RIP Mickey.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

He has such a wonderfully expressive face. He's practically talking with those eyes. 

I know what you mean- losing them gradually is excruciating but losing them quickly is excruciating too. I guess there probably isn't a good way to lose a loving friend. Given his appearance when you got him, he certainly could have been 12 years or even more by now. It's so hard to know. I'm glad he didn't suffer at the end though and lived his life full tilt as long as he could. He sounds like a wonderful co-pilot.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I also wonder about his age.
If he was 5+, he could have been 10+. He had a lot of gray in his muzzle. His teeth never had any tartar (from chewing on my doors and furniture) but the front incisors were worn down. He did not show any signs of arthritis. I would feel better if I knew he was 12.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

If he'd come into a shelter I worked with, at least based on those pics, I'd have said he was definitely 5+ if not 6 or 7. It's SO hard to tell once they're into middle age though! For what it's worth, we know Grace's age down to a couple of months, so she's right around 9.5 years old right now, has never had a dental, and has almost no tarter on her teeth even now, but like your guy has a fair amount of wear. She also shows no signs of arthritis and still loves to go for runs and play fetch and she looks younger than your guy in the face/body. So, I don't know, but I could certainly believe he was just a very very fit senior and really was on up there in years.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I really hope so, I kept revising his age based on his activity level.
BoBo was much less active than Mickey, aldo BoBo was an wild and active puppy. Mickey was always very healthy after the HW treatment. He was at the vet's once after devouring a rubber toy (he would eat just about anything, I guess that was a consequence of being starved early in life). After 4 days of treatment with fluids and meds (and hundreds of $$$) he finally passed the pieces (I purchased the "safe" toy from this vet).
His 4.5 years were very happy and he certainly made up for whatever happened to him inhis early years.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm so very sorry for your loss... and so soon too..

But what a blessed way to go!

Tanya


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Maybe he was one of those Benjamin Button dogs who aged in reverse with love and care? 

But if Grace came into one of the shelters I worked in today, I would guess her to be no more than 7 years old, never 9 creeping up on 10 and I bet Mickey was th same - just one of those dogs who in spite of everything, has a good constitution. He had to be at least 10 and probably closer to 12. I know none of it makes it any better when you lose a friend, but he sounds like wonderful dog who managed to pack a full lifetime into as much time as he could spend with you.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Well, that does make me feel better. The shelter listed him as senior, and initially he looked and acted as one.

I guess his physical genetics was excellent, his emotional was not.
A year ago he tried to bite (with a muzzle on) a stick in obedience class during the stick exercises.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I'm am so sorry









The last picture is very soulful.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Oh, Rebel.. so soon after your sweet BoBo.







My heart goes out to you as you miss your dear Mickey. Such a happy boy in his pictures during his life with you. How very lucky he was to have found such love and joy in a caring home to help him with his issues. Friendship, caring... Mickey have it all with you. especially love and fun. May you find some comfort during this time of missing Mickey. May the memories sweeten the coming days as the pain is a bit less with time. May the love you both shared bring comfort. Run free with BoBo catching fish at The Bridge for Ulrich to fry for everyone.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

I am so thankful that he had his last few years with you after those years of abuse. How sad that someone could do that to such a soulful dog.







beautiful one and many prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

Im so sorry for your loss of Mickey


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

Rebel I am so sorry to hear of Mickey's passing so soon afte BoBo. I'm sure Maggie is there with Mickey and BoBo and sharing all of her cuz toys. They were her favorite toy of all. In her last months she'd have up to 6 laying around her. She chewed and played with one just before we left for her final trip. She loves to share so Mickey, take what you want but just leave a couple for my Maggie girl to play with. I promised she'd never be without one.
I'm so sorry Rebel. Losing two so close together is so sad. Mickey is at peace now.


----------



## Annikas Mom (Jun 10, 2004)

It is so hard to lose them at anytime but so close together seems unbearable. I lost Annika in April 2007 and then lost my sweet kitty, who had been with me for 15 years, 3 months later...it was tough to say the least. My only hope was that they were together again enjoying each others company until we all meet again.

My thoughts are with you during this difficult time~

Run free Mickey, run free...


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

I am so sorry for your sudden loss but what a wonderful life you gave him. He sounds like he was a wonderful boy.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span> What a handsome boy. I luv the last photo of him with the sunlight, very striking. I am so sorry 4 your loss. Thank-you for adopting Mickey and giving him a chance and a wonderful life.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Thank you all for the kind words. It is good being here among people who understand. Most of the people around me just say "yeah, I know it is sad" but they don't really undertand the loss and the empty feelings that come after a companion is gone.

It helps me to think of him playing with BoBo and Maggie, and BoBo fishing for them and Ulrich doing the cooking. Mickey also liked doughnuts (when he lost his appetite on Saturday, his friend Terry brought him a doughnut, which he ate) , so I hope Ulrich will make some for them. And BoBo likes the Haribo Gummi Bears and almonds. I think dogs are allowed "people food" at the Bridge.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Ulrich being The King of Food, there must be lots of Haribo gummibears and such there for sweetie pie Mickey. Maybe BoBo is soaking up the loving from Ulrich too... a big waggy, fishing, cooking, doughnut-y love fest up there.

I agree. So many people have only the idea that losing a cherished dog is "sad," but they don't understand the soul-sick feeling. Plus when a dog as dear as BoBo and Mickey cross over, the pain is so intense. Dogs who love us so completely are treasures. I know that Mickey and BoBo got more love than many dogs get. Both of them are loving you, waiting for you at The Bridge. Your heart is so big, Rebel. Grimmi sends slurps, and I send prayers for your strength right now.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

rest in peace, sweet mickey.







it sounds like he had the perfect life with you.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Well, Mickey and BoBo sent me a sign. I never thought of them as seniors, because they never acted their age. I was contacted about an 8 yo boy today who was dumped into a kill shelter by his family. He keeps looking for them and is very depressed, I was told that he looks heartbreaking. I think this boy was meant for me. I am hoping to pick him up this evening.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Definitely a sign... Thank you for helping this senior. Your boys will be very proud that their mom has opened her heart to yet another. Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I will never understand people giving up seniors. I would have done anything to have my boys with me longer.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Rebel, I am so sorry for your loss of Mickey. It is never easy.

I would say that is a sign that BoBo and Mickey are sending you.

RIP Mickey.

Val


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

Oh no, Rebel...I am so sorry to hear about Mickey. So soon after BoBo, this is truly heartbreaking. 

What a difference from Mickey's shelter picture and the later pictures of him. The transformation from abused and abandoned to loved and cared for is so evident. 

RIP Mickey - find your friend BoBo, join the fishing expedition and eat all the donuts your heart desires.

Your boys are very proud of you now for opening up your heart and home to another senior. I am looking forward to hearing all about his arrival.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry about your Mickey. I love that last picture with the rays of the sun streaming thru the trees. He looks like he was very dignified. It sounds like Mickey entering your life was meant to happen!








Rest in peace Mickey, run free at the Bridge with your pal BoBo!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: RebelGSDWell, Mickey and BoBo sent me a sign. I never thought of them as seniors, because they never acted their age. I was contacted about an 8 yo boy today who was dumped into a kill shelter by his family. He keeps looking for them and is very depressed, I was told that he looks heartbreaking. I think this boy was meant for me. I am hoping to pick him up this evening.




God Bless people like you that take in the seniors, for the life of me I can't understand someone dumping one off at a shelter, even if I became homeless, my dogs would be homeless with me, but in any event, it sounds like doggy heaven to live with you, another old boy hits the lottery!


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: RebelGSDThank you all for the kind words. Mickey was special in many ways.
> I agree Kris, sometimes they just decide where they want to live and Mickey was perfectly happy with me - he had no intention of going anywhere.
> 
> I found one of his early pictures I really like. The smile is not there yet, but his eyes were so gorgeous...
> ...


Rebel,

Thanks for letting me know about Mickey. Although I remember him well, I don't remember seeing THIS gorgeous photo. Mickey speaks with his eyes here. I'll bet he was one of those dogs who walked into a room, and without uttering a sound, you knew exactly what he was thinking. This is the look that I absolutely love, with eyes that equate with a gentle soul.

It's painful enough to lose just one, so I'm sorry that you had to try and cope with the loss of multiple dogs so close together. 

Whenever I see one of our dogs come under your wings, it's always a relief, knowing the life of doggie royalty they are walking into, never having to look back again. Mickey regognized a real good thing when he met you. 

And to answer your question, in terms of losing loved ones over time as opposed to sudden death, I've experienced both ways and the selfish part of me wants to keep them around as long as possible.

So long Mickey, run happy, and please say hello to my gang up there, too.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Rebel, I'm so sad you lost Mickey but I'm so happy that he found you.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

I am so sorry Rebel about BoBo and Mickey thay where both very lucky to have such a great mom. Just remember that they never would have known what a good life was if it was not for you.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Thank you friends, it makes it easier to know that there are people out there who understand. I picked up Mickey's ashes on Monday and it got me very emotional again. Mickey's collar is on one of the headrests of my car and BoBo's on the other. So now they always travel with me, wherever I go. Both boys loved riding in the car with me and did many rescue transports. They left a huge void behind, in my home and especially in my heart.

Duke, the new boy they sent me is very sweet and he started wagging his tail this weekend.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)




----------



## Katerlena (May 30, 2008)

I am very sorry to hear of your loss of Mickey. It must be so difficult so soon after losing your Bobo. They were a very special part of your rescue team and now they will ride with you forever in spirit and watch over Duke and the new rescues you bring into your home and heart.


----------

